# A Light Bulb Powered By Bacteria



## LEDninja (Aug 15, 2013)

A Light Bulb Powered By Bacteria | Popular Science
http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/2013-08/biological-light-bulb-masses

Other interesting titles when I googled:
Could a light bulb powered by bacteria illuminate the world's poorest homes?
Soon, bacteria-powered light may illuminate your house - Indian Express
Poo-Powered Glowing Bacteria Light Up the House : Discovery News


----------

